# Sturmschaden - Teich undicht dank Ast, was nun?



## JochenK (6. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich brauche mal euren Rat zum Thema Reparatur von unserem Folien Fischteich.
Der Teich hat die Grundmaße 7x7 Meter in der Fläche, bei der Form eines sehr groben C, mit einer kleinen "Halbinsel" die unser Brunnenrohr (ca. 1m) ist.
Realfläche ca. 30m².

Im oberen rechten Teil des C hat sich nun beim Sturm ein größerer Ast gebohrt der aus unserem Baum gebrochen ist, und nun verlert der Teich natürlich Wasser.

Das Alter des Teichs kann ich nicht genau bestimmen, der wurde vom Vorbesitzer des Hauses angelegt, hat aber schon ein Paar Jahre auf dem Buckel. Die Folie welche am Rand "fühlbar" ist lässt sich kaum bewegen, die ist steinhart.

Nun wüsste ich gerne ganz schnell, ob 1. der Teich als solches zu retten/reparieren ist. Kann man ältere Folie kleben abdichten? Wer kann das? Ich oder nur ein Gala/Teichbauer?

Was mag es kosten, wenn ein Galabauer kommt, die alte Folie raus holt und eine neue reinbringt?

Gibt es jemanden im Bereich Viersen/MG der sich mit sowas beschäftigt, wäre über hinweise dankbar da ich nicht einfach wen aus dem Telefonbuch anrufen und kommen lassen mag.

Hab einen von einem Gartenmarkt genannt bekommen, aber der ist unterwegs, kann ich erst morgen hin.

Würde mich wirklich über Infos freuen, speziell geht reparieren und was kostet neu machen ca.?

Der Teich selbst ist kaum mit Pflanzen versehen, es wäre also nur die Uferbefestigung neu zu machen die die Folie hält. Das hat mich eh schon immer gestört.

Grüße Joe


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (6. März 2008)

*AW: Sturmschaden - Teich undicht dank Ast, was nun?*

Hi Joe,

das ist ja wirklich ärgerlich, mit dem Ast ....


Um Ratschläge geben zu können, wie Du die Folie selbst reparieren kannst, müssten wir wissen, welche Folie ausgelegt wurde, PVC oder EPDM. Da Du schreibst, dass die Folie sich "steinhart" anfühlt, würden wir mal schätzen, dass es sich um PVC-Folie handelt.

Diese Folie kann man eigentlich ganz einfach selbst reparieren. Es gibt spezielle PVC-Folienkleber. Das einzige, was Du ausser dem Kleber noch benötigst, wäre ein Stück Folie, die das Loch grosszügig überdeckt. ist die Folie sehr schmutzig, wäre vielleicht noch ein Reiniger ratsam, den es auch im Handel gibt.

Etwas schwieriger gestaltet es sich, wenn es EPDM-Folie sein sollte, die verlegt wurde. Diese hat die Tendenz weiter einzureissen, wenn einmal ein Loch darin ist. Hinweise gibt es z.B. hier

Ob es sinnvoll wäre, die Folie es gesamten Teiches auszutauschen, ist schwer aus der Entfernung zu beurteilen ... allerdings einen Gala-Bauer brauchst Du dafür auch nicht unbedingt. Wenn Du hier einmal die Suchfunktion bemühst, findest Du sehr viele Hinweise zum Verlegen der Folie. Selbstverständlich findest Du mit der Suchfunktion auch Tipps für die Reparatur.


----------



## Wuzzel (6. März 2008)

*AW: Sturmschaden - Teich undicht dank Ast, was nun?*

Guten Abend ! 

Bevor ich alles weitere kläre würde ich erst mal checken, ob das nicht über die Gebäudeversicherung abgedeckt ist. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## JochenK (6. März 2008)

*AW: Sturmschaden - Teich undicht dank Ast, was nun?*

Hallo zusammen und Danke für die Antworten!

Also wie gesagt, welche Folie kann ich nicht sagen, tippe aber eher auf PVC.

Was mich halt nachdenklich macht ist die Härte die Verschmutzung und das Alter der Folie.

Gebäudeversicherung versuchen wir schon den ganzen Nachmittag zu erreichen, waren aktuell aber noch nicht vom Erfolg belohnt.
Auch aus Gründen der Versicherung wollte ich gerne die Kosten einschätzen können, bzw. den Gala Bauer hinzuziehen.

Ob ich es dann komplett machen lasse weiß ich nicht, würde aber lieber neue Folie kaufen und komplett neu verlegen. Wenn also jemand ein Angebot.....


----------



## SUI JIN (7. März 2008)

*AW: Sturmschaden - Teich undicht dank Ast, was nun?*

Kannst Du sagen wie alt die Folie ist?

So wie Du das beschreibst, "die Folie ist steinhart" klingt es nach einer alten PVC Folie, EPDM würde nicht bretthart.

Sollte es sich um eine wirklich alte PVC Folie handeln, die z.B. 10 Jahre alt ist, so kannst Du eine Reperatur so gut wie ausschliessen, denn es wird immer wieder undicht, entweder an der reparierten Stelle oder in der unmittelbaren Umgebung da die PVC Folie aus Altersgründen "bröselt".

Auch wenn es ärgerlich ist, lieber das Geld in eine neue Folie investieren und dafür Ruhe haben.

Gruß
Susanne


----------



## Frank (7. März 2008)

*AW: Sturmschaden - Teich undicht dank Ast, was nun?*

Hallo Jochen,

ich sehe es genauso wie Susanne.
EPDM oder Kautschukfolie würde auch nach Jahren nicht "Bretthart". Also wird es sich bei deiner Folie wohl auch um PVC handeln.

Eine Reparatur würde ich auch nicht mehr ins Auge fassen, erst Recht nicht, wenn noch zusätzlich einige Teile der alten Folie ungeschützt der Sonneneinstrahlung ausgesetzt sind.

Bevor du jetzt aber übereilig die alte rauszerrst und "einfach so" neue einbringst, kannst du ja nochmal in Ruhe überlegen, was grundsätzlich an deinem Teich besser zu machen wäre.

Wenn es dir vllt. möglich ist, hier ein paar Bilder von deinem Teich mit dem angrenzenden Umfeld einzustellen, finden sich bestimmt ein paar Leute, die dir mit guten Tips und Ratschlägen bei der Verwirklichung der "Restauration" oder eventuellem totalen Neubau zur Seite stehen.

Achja, ich denke wenn du deine Versicherung in Anspruch nehmen kannst, wirst du an einer "professionellen" Begutachtung nicht herumkommen, um der Versicherung einen Kostenvoranschlag vorzulegen.

Und zum Schluß:
Du schreibst, das dein Teich ca. 30 m² Wasseroberfläche hat. In deinem Profil steht aber eine Größe von etwas 7 m x 20 m und ein Volumen von 150 m³ ...
Was ist denn jetzt richtig?


----------



## JochenK (7. März 2008)

*AW: Sturmschaden - Teich undicht dank Ast, was nun?*

Hallo Susanne und Frank,

vielen Dank auch Euch für die Antworten.

Also 1. die Maße im Profil 7x15 ist der geplante Schwimmteich, der hat erst mal nichts mit dem Fischteich zu tun, die 30m² sind im aktuelln Fall also richtig.

Der Gutachter darf gerne kommen, ich wollte halt im Vorfeld mal Meinungen haben, ob ein "vrohandener" und "älterer" Teich überhaupt noch zu reparieren ist. Um zu wissen was mir der Versicherungsmann denn sagt.

Wenn ich es geregelt bekomme, bzw. der Schaden anerkannt wird wovon ich ausgehe, wird der Teich ganz schnell komplett neu gemacht. Sozusagen Glück im Unglück, denn er war mir eh zu nah vor der Terasse.

Da wir gerade dabei sind (nächstes WE) die Altbäume zu entfernen, ich habe seit dem Sturm 3 neue Bäume im Garten.... gibt es für den Teich eine extrem angenehme Alternativ-Position.
Wie gesagt ich hatte aktuell überhaupt keine Uferzone, das hat mich immer schon gestört, aber der Teich war beim Haus halt dabei  

Wenn ich mich mit der Versicherung einigen Kann das sie die Folie und etwas Arbeitszeit übernehmen, gibt es kurzfristig einen neuen Teich, bei dem ihr mich dann allle gerne beraten dürft.

Den Grundriss habe ich schon im Kopf, die Frage ist lediglich die Umsetzung. Grüße Joe


----------



## Neyses-Gartenteiche (15. März 2008)

*AW: Sturmschaden - Teich undicht dank Ast, was nun?*

Hallo,

Falls es doch zu einer Reperatur kommen sollte, gibts da ein Kleberchen was sogar unter Wasser verwendet werden kann.

www.teichfolien-24.de/teichfolien/t.../reperaturkleber-schwarzer-spezialkleber.html

Hier ein Film, wie der Kleber verarbeitet wird :

www.teichfolien-24.de/centerloch-im-teichcenter.html


Schöne Grüße aus Oberhausen

Edit by Joachim: Solche Beiträge, rein zum Zwecke der Eigenwerbung sind künftig zu unterlassen!


----------

